# DTM Stars Celebrate at 39th ‘Ball des Sports’



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Wiesbaden. Franziska van Almsick, Boris Becker, Frank-Walter Steinmeier and 1,800 more guests from the areas of sport, business, politics, culture and media celebrated on Saturday evening during the 39th ‘Ball des Sports’ at the ‘Rhein-Main-Hallen’ complex in Wiesbaden. The event was held in favour of the ‘Stiftung Deutsche Sporthilfe’ (German sports aid foundation). Among the party guests were race driver Ralf Schumacher, DTM champion Timo Scheider (Audi), Scottish DTM lady racer Susie Stoddart (Mercedes-Benz) and Audi works driver Martin Tomczyk with his partner Christina Surer. Their arrival in front of the red carpet already caught the attention: the race drivers came with the official DTM safety cars of the premium car brands Audi and Mercedes-Benz.
* Full Story *


----------

